
Rails 3.1.3 has been released - aaronbrethorst
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2011/11/20/rails-3-1-3-has-been-released
======
DanielKehoe
The major change is a move back to Sprockets 2.0.3 from a problematic
Sprockets 2.1.0.

~~~
joevandyk
what was wrong with 2.1.0?

~~~
jdc
The bug:

3.1.2 Asset pipeline not recognizing file changes in @import 'ed files
<https://github.com/rails/rails/issues/3686>

~~~
nestlequ1k
This is broken in 2.0.3 too. You have to //= depend_on after every @import.
It's retarded but you get used to it :P

------
nestlequ1k
Using "~> 2.0.3" dependency for sprockets is bullshit. 2.1.0 fixes some key
caching issues. Why not allow >= 2.0.3?

------
xinuc
I've learned not to use rails asset pipeline. Jammit & barista work well for
me.

